# Anywhere to city camp in Covina area?



## thegrapsman (Jul 22, 2020)

Hey guys I'm in Covina (LA/SGV area) for the night and I can't find a spot to park overnight anywhere out here, I have to line up at the DMV at 5am so I really dont want to have to travel outside of Covina/West Covina.
Anyone know about this area?


----------



## Coywolf (Jul 22, 2020)

Eastland Center

Try stealth parking somewhere in the back of the lot by a tree.


----------



## dprogram (Jul 22, 2020)

Places like libraries may have a yellow "Safe Place" sign which I think makes it okay to stay there. I know I did at one in my area for waaaaaay too long. Never had a single problem. Many other car dwellers parked openly there daily too. Hope that helps. peace


----------



## Coywolf (Jul 23, 2020)

dprogram said:


> Places like libraries may have a yellow "Safe Place" sign which I think makes it okay to stay there.



That specifically is relating to dropping off newborn babies/small children that parents abandon. Also a place for victims of domestic violence to find shelter.

I wouldnt rely on that alone to make a place cool to camp. If anything, it means there will be more police presence than other places.


----------



## thegrapsman (Jul 25, 2020)

Thanks all, but that area is just not friendly towards people sleeping in their vehicles. I ended up just finding a random street and uncomfortably sleeping UNDER my damn cot for 4 hours and left. Found a way better area to chill in, so if anybody is near Carlsbad area and wants 2 kick it hmu. I know like 2 ppl out here and would love to make some more friends around here.


----------

